# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RTL, danas, o krsenju prava zena u rodilistima

## leonisa

danas, RTL, 19:10h, Exploziv, reportaza o nehumanosti doktora i krsenju prava zena u rodilistima i na ginekoloskim odjelima i nasa Felix!! :D

----------


## Riana

ovo je ista stvar?!

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...908&highlight=

----------


## Felix

je, ista stvar.
zaboravila si da ce biti i zeko  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

:Embarassed:   glavnog aktera sam zaboravila. zlocesta ja. 
Felix i veliki mali zeko  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

hop :D

----------


## pujica

baš sam gledala, bili ste super, a priče - klasični horor nažalost   :Mad:

----------


## upornamama

Mislim da ova tema zasluzuje malo iscrpniji pristup, ovo mi se cinilo malo presturo, a prica one zene s mrtvom bebom, ajme majko!!!
Razumijem da u 20-minutnoj emisiji ne mogu 15 minuta govoriti o istoj temi, ali ipak...

----------


## ronin

Bravo za Felix i malog zeku   :Heart:   a mislim da u ovakvoj emisiji tipa Exploziv i ne možemo očekivati iscrpniji pristup...bilo kako bilo, ta emisija ima veliku gledanost pa mislim da je bolje i ovoliko nego -ništa.

----------


## Švedica

Podržavam da se o takvim temama govori u javnosti, ali čini mi se da se ovom reportažom samo zagrebla površina, ima toga još, nažalost...  :Sad:

----------


## Riana

> Podržavam da se o takvim temama govori u javnosti, ali čini mi se da se ovom reportažom samo zagrebla površina, ima toga još, nažalost...


potpisujem

----------


## Felix

naravno da ova tema zasluzuje puuno vecu minutazu

----------


## leonisa

> naravno da ova tema zasluzuje puuno vecu minutazu


ali bolje ista nego nista.

Felix, odlicno.

majke iz priloga   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

i ovaj prilog sam propustila  :Sad:  
 :Cekam:   da netko stavi snimku na net

----------


## mamuška

a ja te opet pratim, Anjice  
 :Cekam:

----------


## Ivanna

i ja bi snimku....  :Cekam:

----------


## Švedica

jel postoji mogućnost da se o toj temi napravi priča u nekoj drugoj, možda ozbiljnijoj emisiji, gdje bi bio još bolji odjek, tipa kod Hloverke, Latina i sl.?

----------


## aries24

ta tema postane zanimljiva kad se desi neki skandal o kojem svi mediji bruje, pa se tako nađu i u "ozbiljnim" emisijama

----------


## Dia

imate reprizu danas oko podne

----------


## Andora

dajte nek netko snimi  :D

----------


## Felix

repriza je danas u 11:45h.
radimo na tome da dodjemo do vecih emisija...

----------


## Felix

repriza je danas u 11:45h.
radimo na tome da dodjemo do vecih emisija...

----------


## Felix

sorry na duplanju  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dia

u 12:05   :Grin:

----------


## momze

Dia, hvala na pojasnjenju. Ja cekam i nista. 
SUper, jos 10-ak minuta.   :Smile:

----------


## momze

evo vidjela - Felix, odlicna si bila.
a price su, prestrasne i pretuzne.   :Sad:

----------


## Dia

prestrasno   :Crying or Very sad:  
felix zeko je isti ti

----------


## thalia

> repriza je danas u 11:45h.
> radimo na tome da dodjemo do vecih emisija...


bravo!

i ispričavam se što još nisam napisala priču. nemam vremena :/

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Strašne priče...   :Crying or Very sad:  A znam da ih ima još.

Felix, zeko je presladak!

----------


## Ivanna

i opet nisam gledala...  :Mad:

----------


## mikonja

a jel može netko staviti snimku???

----------


## Honey

Jel moguće da se u nekoj emisiji pojave žene kojima je porod bio lijepo iskustvo, npr. netko tko je rodio u kadi u Rijeci ili na stolčiću u Varaždinu? Pri tom mislim na žene koje su dobile ljudski pristup i prirodni porod bez da su se morale boriti i svađati s doktorima da to postignu.
To bi ženama pokazalo da je tako nešto moguće, da se zapitaju zašto ne bi i one to imale. Ne da u strahu čekaju porod i misle kako ništa ne mogu promijeniti.
Mislim da ove priče koje su bile u emisiji služe samo za zastrašivanje i šokiranje.

----------


## Tashunica

> Mislim da ove priče koje su bile u emisiji služe samo za zastrašivanje i šokiranje.


Uopće se ne slažem s ovim. 
Mislim da je konačno došlo vrijeme da se o ovome progovori, neka se zna što se dešava u hrvatskim rodilištima. Ja ne bih imala hrabrosti govoriti o svom iskustvu u javnosti, ali hvala mamama koje su to napravile.

Felix prilog je bio super, mali zeko je prekrasan

----------


## bubimira

Jel netko snimio???

Ja sam radila jutros pa nisam mogla pogledati   :Sad:

----------


## jadranka605

Dakle felix i mali zeko, bili ste pravi profesionalci  :Wink:  
Drago nam je!
A šta se tiće hrabrih majki, jako mi je žao šta su sve to morale proći   :No:  
mora da je bilo jaako teško s tim istupiti u javnost

----------


## Lora163

> Dakle felix i mali zeko, bili ste pravi profesionalci  
> Drago nam je!
> A šta se tiće hrabrih majki, jako mi je žao šta su sve to morale proći   
> mora da je bilo jaako teško s tim istupiti u javnost


  :Sad:  
Nebi bilo toliko teško kad bi više žena išlo u javnost s takvim problemima. Problem je pojaviti se u javnosti ovako kao "pojedinac koji se pamti" ak razumiješ kaj mislim reći...

----------


## frka20

i sama sam imala tragično iskustvo 2004.g.

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=38045

razmišljali smo o tužbi,al sve je to borba sa vjetrenjačama jer 
svi oni štite jedan drugog.

----------


## mama courage

> To bi ženama pokazalo da je tako nešto moguće, da se zapitaju zašto ne bi i one to imale.


da, ovo uistinu ne bi bilo lose.

----------

